# 30520 and modifier 50



## dimme85 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have found conflicting information on the use of a modifier 50, with this procedure code.  Does anyone know if we can or cannot use a 50 on this code?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 8, 2009)

No...according to Medicare's fee schedule.  It has a payment indicator of 0 (zero)


----------

